# SEGA announces a new console



## ZeWarrior (Feb 1, 2010)

Google Translate said:
			
		

> You had said in previous news: surprises are linked today if the outcome is not necessarily match our expectations.
> 
> Oui, Sega annonce sa nouvelle console. Yes, Sega announced its new console. Non, ce n'est pas une Dreamcast 2 dans le sens où on l'entend. No, this is not a Dreamcast 2 in the sense that we understand. Reprenant le design d'une certaine console (jusqu'à la manette), la Zone Sega proposera 50 jeux, dont vingt issus de leurs anciennes consoles, 14 vieux titres arcade et 16 titres basés sur le sport (étrangement). Echoing the design of a certain console (to handle), Zone Sega will offer 50 games, including twenty from their old consoles, 14 old arcade titles and 16 titles based on sport (strangely).
> 
> La bête sortira cet été aux USA. The beast comes out this summer in the USA.



Source: http://gamekyo.com/newsfr34589_warning-seg...le-console.html


----------



## prowler (Feb 1, 2010)

Its in French so I can't understand, but I just wet my pants.

Didn't see the English in with the French...


----------



## bladepwnedyou (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks to similar to the Wii >.>  this is gonna go downhill fast.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 1, 2010)

Disappointing. 
http://kotaku.com/5461705/the-zone-sega-lo...-like-a-genesis


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 1, 2010)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Its in French so I can't understand, but I just wet my pants.
> 
> Roughly Google Translated...
> 
> QUOTEYes, Sega announced its new console. Yes, Sega announced its new console. No, this is not a Dreamcast 2 in the sense that we understand. No, this is not a Dreamcast 2 in the sense that we understand. Echoing the design of a certain console (to handle), Zone Sega will offer 50 games, including twenty from their old consoles, 14 old arcade titles and 16 titles based on sport (strangely). Echoing the design of a certain console (to handle), Zone Sega will offer 50 games, including twenty from their old consoles, 14 old arcade titles and 16 titles based on sport (strangely).



I don't think it's like a console in the sense of a PS3/360/Wii. 50 games only, 20 of which are already released games, 14 of which are arcade games, and the other 16 are probably just smalls sports games.

EDIT: No Dreamcast support? This looks pretty horrid now. I might as well buy the Genesis titles on the Virtual Console (odds are they have the 20 of those), as well as the arcade games (probably has those too), and use Wii Sports/Resort for sports games. Lame.


----------



## Law (Feb 1, 2010)

You sure this is real? Looks like one of those chinese fake all-in-one consoles.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 1, 2010)

Seriously! Their back in the console business. I'll wait for further confirmation.

I wonder if it's a 'next gen' console like the Wii/360/PS3 or just some console that plays arcade games.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 1, 2010)

Ugh. 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sega has given its licensing blessing to the makers of the Wii doppelganger Zone 40, resulting in the Zone Sega, a cheap, wireless gaming alternative that plays 20 of your favorite Sega Genesis games... and so much more!
> 
> Unfortunately, that so much more appears to be built-in dreck like Fight & Lose, Bomber and Darts, with the repackaged Genesis titles the main draw, giving you Zone Sega owners the sensation of playing Ecco the Dolphin with a Wii Remote and a cheap replacement console. According to Pocket Lint, the Zone Sega also plays your cartridge-based favorites on top of Flicky, E-SWAT and Sonic & Knuckles for just £39.95.
> 
> Look for it at a UK retailer and fine import shops near you some time this summer.


 - Kotaku

Not one of 'those' consoles.

*Edit:* Ra. I could have just edited my first post. Rawr.


----------



## Flame (Feb 2, 2010)

i almost had a heart attack.


----------



## Davess (Feb 2, 2010)

Heres the english, without the French:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> You had said in previous news: surprises are linked today if the outcome is not necessarily match our expectations.
> 
> Yes, Sega announced its new console. No, this is not a Dreamcast 2 in the sense that we understand. Echoing the design of a certain console (to handle), Zone Sega will offer 50 games, including twenty from their old consoles, 14 old arcade titles and 16 titles based on sport (strangely).
> 
> The beast comes out this summer in the USA.


----------



## Elritha (Feb 2, 2010)

So basically Sega have licensed this to a third party. The title is a bit misleading. :/


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Feb 2, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> You sure this is real? Looks like one of those chinese fake all-in-one consoles.



It really does look like what you said. 

Wow, Sega loves spending money for no reason, uh? Sonic is going downhill since a while back and once Sonic is finish, the whole company is finished. Man, I miss the good ol' Dreamcast days. It was too early for its time =/.


----------



## asdf (Feb 2, 2010)

And here I was thinking this was gonna be a Dreamcast 2. Thanks for getting my hopes up >_


----------



## outgum (Feb 2, 2010)

They need to make a sega handheld >_>
Thats what i was expecting, guess not.
here i got my pants off for nothing


----------



## Vidboy10 (Feb 2, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> They need to make a sega handheld >_>


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sega_Game_Gear
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sega_Nomad


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Feb 2, 2010)

ZeWarrior, your sig goes so well with this topic. SEGA should have announced a real console!


----------



## ddetkowski (Feb 2, 2010)

If you live in the states, I've seen these at CVS stores......It's crap, but real!!


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Feb 2, 2010)

This isn't really all that surprising. Sega's already licensed clone Genesis consoles- or so all the sellers claim, and I've not seen a statement to the contrary- with both a cart slot and 20 built in Genesis/MD games.


----------



## r3dfaction (Feb 2, 2010)

asdf said:
			
		

> And here I was thinking this was gonna be a Dreamcast 2. Thanks for getting my hopes up >_


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 2, 2010)

Man, what happened to Sega... I wonder how much it is gonna cost. I'll miss them.


----------



## Technik (Feb 2, 2010)

Failboat on wheels. but wait its not! 
So its not going to have more ( as in new ) games than that 50?


----------



## hatredg0d (Feb 2, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 2, 2010)

Why would anyone want Sega to make a new next gen console when they suck so bad now? Their games are shit, and all the developers that made the company what it used to be are gone.

The awesome Sega of the '80s and '90s is dead and buried. Don't try to dig it up, it will just smell bad.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 2, 2010)

What's the point of this? Just pick up the Sega Mega Drive Ultimate Collection on PS3/360. You can get it for like, £15 new these days in Tesco, it's got 40+ games on it including all the MD Sonic games (regretably not Sonic CD) plus 2 player Streets of Rage trilogy. A much better and cheaper option.


----------



## pcmanrules (Feb 2, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Why would anyone want Sega to make a new next gen console when they suck so bad now? Their games are shit, and all the developers that made the company what it used to be are gone.
> 
> The awesome Sega of the '80s and '90s is dead and buried. Don't try to dig it up, it will just smell bad.


It's be cool to see a true new contender I think. Those all in one remakes aren't that good, much better to use an emulator.


----------



## raybattousai (Feb 2, 2010)

Its funny my friend has an external hard drive the exact shape as that thing and looks almost identical except for the big light. On another note I bought a dreamcast from a thrift store today for $5! came with a controller, blue memory card, and it was made before oct. 2000 so it reads burned games without the utopia disk.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 2, 2010)

Wait, are they serious? Why haven't they understood that everything they touch turns to ****.

The dreamcast was an epic failure and they haven't even made a good Sonic game since Sonic Adventure 2. Hell, they can't even port a game like Bayonetta.

Seriously, why can't they just die already, the gaming community may be better without them.


----------



## pcmanrules (Feb 2, 2010)

A sonic game that wasn't crap would be good. Sonic Adventure series and original rush were ok. Comeon SEGA, give us a good 3D sonic!


----------



## fatfrank (Feb 2, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> QUOTE(Vidboy10 @ Feb 2 2010, 02:17 AM)
> QUOTE(outgum @ Feb 2 2010, 09:11 AM)
> They need to make a sega handheld >_>
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sega_Game_Gear
> ...



i think he meant a new one...


----------



## pcmanrules (Feb 2, 2010)

fatfrank said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Basically a portable saturn? Great idea there (not). Good for homebrew though.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 2, 2010)

raybattousai said:
			
		

> On another note I bought a dreamcast from a thrift store today for $5! came with a controller, blue memory card, and it was made before oct. 2000 so it reads burned games without the utopia disk.



You got a Dreamcast that cheap? Damn...the last time I saw a Dreamcast being sold anywhere near me, it was over in some retro specialist store in Birmingham, which has since shut down thanks to the 'credit crunch', which is immensely annoying as it was my store of choice for acquiring rare Super Nintendo games. It had both Sonic Adventures, the original Shenmue, Crazy Taxi I think, Soul Calibur and a VMU, plus of course all the cables and it was in mint condition. And they wanted £150 for it. Naturally I didn't buy it, I happen to have more sense than money as opposed to whoever it was that eventually bought it. Good job finding a bargain. The Dreamcast is a pretty good system which doesn't deserve a lot of the hate it gets. Yeah, it's no PS2, but it's certainly worth a look.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 2, 2010)

pcmanrules said:
			
		

> A sonic game that wasn't crap would be good. Sonic Adventure series and original rush were ok. Comeon SEGA, give us a good 3D sonic!



The 2D sonic were good. Sonic Adventure and Sonic Adventure 2 were good (the gamecube remakes even better).

Then, it turned to hell when they released Sonic Heroes. Sonic the Hedgehog on PS3/360 was .... horrible. Sonic Unleashed isn't as bad as people think it is. I didn't like the werehog part, but the hedgehog part ... now that was something.

Then all the sonic spinoffs games, like Shadow the Hedgehog, the games on PSP and DS (except Sonic Rush and Sonic Rush Adventure whichw ere good) and all those stupid annoying sonic racing games are really horrible and deserve to be erased from the time-space continuum.

Then there are other games SEGA makes or publish. Have you seen how they ported Bayonetta? PlatinumGames gave them the code to port it to PS3, but instead, we ended up with a game full of loading time. Hell, each time you paused the freaking game, it loaded for 4-5 seconds. This kind of thing doesn't happen by accident, it had to be coded in the game intentionally. 

Which means someone at SEGA was like: Lets make the people playing the PS3 version annoyed by putting load times everywhere. Then, the executives, who obviously are just a retarded bunch of idiots, agreed to it. Then, the final result was so horrible, that recently, Sony made and released a patch themselves. No offense, but a monkey or a scarecrow put in a meeting room could run SEGA better then those imbeciles.


----------



## asdf (Feb 2, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> pcmanrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Sonic Adventure games were good. I really liked the Hedgehog portions of Sonic Unleashed, I still play them every once in a while.

I feel like I'm the only one who liked Sonic Heroes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Shadow the Hedgehog. Oh, I remember that pile of crap. WHERE'S THAT DAMN 4TH CHAOS EMERALD!?

They released an update for installs for Bayonetta, so loading times aren't as bad now.


----------



## pcmanrules (Feb 2, 2010)

I completed Sonic Heroes on the PC. i got it dirt cheap at EB's. Better than Sonic Unleashed for PS3 any day. Actual speed.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 2, 2010)

Crappy arcade made to look like Wii? No thanks.


----------



## luke_c (Feb 2, 2010)

Holy Shi- Dreamcast 2?! No? Some Wii ripoff?!? 
WHERES MY DAMN DREAMCAST 2 FFFFFUUUUUU SEGA FFFFFUUUUU


----------



## shito (Feb 2, 2010)

i think it will be another of those plug'n play things.


----------



## mariomaniac33 (Feb 2, 2010)

Aww man... I almost thought that this would turn into another epic battle between Nintendo and Sega. I would rather have Sega in the big three instead of Sony, no offense to Sony fans out there.

If only...


----------



## Lubbo (Feb 2, 2010)

O.o 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wet myself


----------



## prowler (Feb 2, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Wait, are they serious? Why haven't they understood that everything they touch turns to ****.
> 
> The dreamcast was an epic failure and they haven't even made a good Sonic game since Sonic Adventure 2. Hell, they can't even port a game like Bayonetta.
> 
> Seriously, why can't they just die already, the gaming community may be better without them.



Go back to your cave.


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 2, 2010)

It is not the first new *"*console/handheld*"*SEGA made since they abandoned the Dreamcast. They have so many different models of these Genesis-games, that can be directly played without cartridges. Here just one example:

http://www.amazon.de/Konsole-Spielen-Sonic..._pr_product_top

There is for example also just a controller, that you plug into your tv and you can immediately play Sonic 1-3. I think something like that is for little children pretty good and very common. 

And to those who say, that you can buy a collection for PS360 or Wii: You need the console first!!! (I know: Mr. Obvious)



			
				deanxxczx said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all the Dreamcast was the only reason Sega is still around and healthy. I`m not going to prove this, since everybody can do a little research on their own before given some stupid statement. 

On your *biased* Sonic-comment I don`t even want to say anything. That`s dedicated to many in these deformed Sega-threads, that for some reason end up being discussion about Sonic. Stay on Topic... (any Moderate around...)

On your Bayonetta Statement: Be grateful that Sega has given you the chance to play such a game, because if it wasn`t for Sega there would just be a X360-version. And as far as I can see the PS3-version is not that inferior to the 360-version as you make us believe here (I haven`t played it but: 360: 89.84%; PS3: 86.19%; Source: Gamerankings.com). 

And that`s what Gabe Newell from Valve said about the PS3: "The PC and the 360 are just more straightforward. We can focus on what we want to do, which is make game experiences, instead of sweating bullets over obscure architectural decisions they make with their platform. [...] I didn’t come into this business in the 90s because of some technical fetish. I came in because I wanted to give people experiences that made them have fun."

Not that I don`t like the PS3 but I guess it is not as easy as you might think to port a game over from 360 to PS3...


----------



## raulpica (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm still waiting for the RingWide-based Dreamcast 2.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Feb 2, 2010)

Meh.

I sold my Mega Drive (Genesis) many many years ago... I'm not going to buy another one... Not even if it looks like a Wii...


----------



## Hatsu (Feb 2, 2010)

I'd rather a Dreamcast 2.


----------



## indask8 (Feb 2, 2010)

Judging by the interface, It's just another Firecore compatible console.

This thing is certainly made by AtGames.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Feb 2, 2010)

A late 4th gen console would've been nice. But I guess you'd need Money to do that and Sega hasn't been getting too much of that with the release of their latest games.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 2, 2010)

lol this isn't a console it's just 1 of them old type consoles with built in games 50 to be exact. no more games will ever be added to it though notice there's no disc slot etc? btw this isn't the 1st time sega have released 1 of these they released something similar before which also had genesis games on it.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Feb 2, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> lol* this isn't a console* *it's just 1 of them old type consoles* with built in games 50 to be exact. no more games will ever be added to it though notice there's no disc slot etc? btw this isn't the 1st time sega have released 1 of these they released something similar before which also had genesis games on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GameRankings is a terrible way to compare which version has the better multiplat, as is Metacritic.


----------



## megawalk (Feb 2, 2010)

sega is even a provider for my favorite rpg. Phantasy Star.
and a provider of my favorite following games:
Sonic
Phantasy Star
Sands of Destruction
Bleach (Anime and Games)
Bayonetta (I Want it!)
Michael Jackson's Moonwalker!

heck if i didn't played these games who would i be ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sonic Adventure was way to awesome for that fact. if you didn't like it i don't give a bull about it.
if sega didn't exist where would bleach be ? (Pwned)


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 2, 2010)

megawalk said:
			
		

> if sega didn't exist where would bleach be ? (Pwned)



On TV's and paper, duh.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 2, 2010)

Disappointment of the day... I read this earlier today. It would be nice if Sega tried to release a console early in the generation again. I don't see Sony, Microsoft or Nintendo releasing a console anytime soon (or announcing it for that matter). It would be great if Sega came along with some awesome console with lots of great titles.

But that's probably never going to happen...


----------



## prowler (Feb 2, 2010)

megawalk said:
			
		

> heck if i didn't played these games who would i be ?



Some other publisher would scoop them up.


----------



## Rayder (Feb 2, 2010)

I see this as nothing more than a novelty.  I've walked through Toys'R'Us a time or two, I've seen dozens of units just like this for sale.  There's those ones that are shaped like an old Atari 2600 joystick controller.  They had 20-50 or so games on them also.  I saw one vaguely shaped like an NES controller that played NES games before....I saw another that was essentially what the Sonic Classics DS game is going to be, except it hooked up to your TV. There were also lots of very generic ones that had a bunch of crap games and their "number of games" was nothing more than adding every difficulty as a new game. There were lots of them. Like I said, a novelty.

This is just a me-too product to those kinds of devices....although if what I heard....something about it playing old Genesis carts....that could be useful for people who have a lot of old Genesis games, but their console doesn't work anymore.  

Still, if you're reading this now, you have better ways of playing ALL the games that those novelty systems offer at your finger tips. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nothing to get excited about.....move along.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Feb 2, 2010)

i think it is just the known measure of sega on a new level. it might be a sign that their trademarks aren't profitable anymore amd they aren't creative enough to create new ones. after they brought out a lot, no, really masses of games collections they go now one step further and don't release just cd's or dvd's full of recycled games anymore but rather stationary consoles full of these and a peripheral that looks like a wiimote to make it all look more atractive to the purchasers.


----------



## SPH73 (Feb 2, 2010)

This is the Zone 40. Its a Wii clone sold in drugstores in the US. Its just been re-released with licensed sega games. lol, it even has a catridge port. Just another licensed firecore console. Nothing to see here.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 2, 2010)

meh.

It's a Genesis.
I play roms anyway, why buy this?


----------



## haflore (Feb 2, 2010)

Why do i feel like SEGA could have done better


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 2, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Why do i feel like SEGA could have done better



Because you possess a cerebral cortex?


----------



## haflore (Feb 2, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> haflore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'm pretty sure that's not it..


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 3, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Still, if you're reading this now, you have better ways of playing ALL the games that those novelty systems offer at your finger tips.


like


----------



## Theraima (Feb 3, 2010)

The console looks like black modded Wii. Lame.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 3, 2010)

you want to know what's even more stupid? the original genesis was only half the size of that thing! why make it bigger 50 games and motion control bs wouldn't need to take up more space. no wonder sega stopped making real consoles


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 3, 2010)

too many consoles, wonder what they can bring that can fite the PS3 and xbox while the wii is starting to drop (although it is the top most sold)


----------



## Uzumakijl (Feb 3, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> *Why would anyone want Sega to make a new next gen console when they suck so bad now?* *Their games are shit*, and all the developers that made the company what it used to be are gone.
> 
> *The awesome Sega of the '80s and '90s* is dead and buried. Don't try to dig it up, it will just smell bad.



You obviously are ranting, Sega has published awesome games, You look like the people who thinks Sega = Average 3D Sonic games.

But look at this games

7th Dragon
Bleach DS: Dark Souls
Feel The Magic XY/XX
Infinite Space
MadWorld
Jet Set Radio

I mean FFS, Whatever you think it's ok, But let us hope for Panzer Dragoon/Shenmue/Jet Set Radio on a new console.

A next-gen Sega console would be one of the best things ever.


----------



## ddetkowski (Feb 3, 2010)

Let's face the facts:
Sega will *NEVER* be in the Next-Gen console market.
They *WILL* continue to produce games for all the consoles.
They *CAN* release drug-store brand plug-n-play units for cheap.
Sega has released great titles, and not so good titles, ALL companies
are guilty of that...........

Thats about all I need to remind everyone.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 3, 2010)

Damn, I got my hopes up for nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, I've still got an original Mega Drive II (Genesis in US) and I've got emulators of it for other consoles


----------

